# vinyl for 100% polyester football jerseys?



## dL shirt (Apr 30, 2007)

What vinyl would you recommend??? I was hoping for something with minimal temp and dwell time. I am needing to cut RED vinyl and press names and numbers for 20 football jerseys. They are 100% polyester and they are white. Also how does it look when there is a 6" double digit number on the jersey with a bunch of little holes in the garment? Does this sometimes cause the vinyl to lift? Thanks for your response, C.


----------



## jcyganowski (Sep 14, 2007)

dL I have not had the opportunity to do any jersey's yet so I don't know if this will help or not. I have been using the Siser products and have not had a problem yet. I have used the Easyweed and VideoFlex plus. There recommendation is there VideoFlex. It is a 302degree heat for 10seconds with medium pressure. As for look I would probably go and buy a similar jersey for test purposes.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used Hotmark 70 with great success on all materials. I have used Eco film plus for Jersey'S too. I know others who use a variety of vinyls. I can only tell you these 2 work for me. .... JB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

polyester is used in sublimation which takes 400 degree F and 50 seconds...vinyl will take about 330 or so for 10-20 seconds.. so there should be no problem

by the way...I think imprintables has...or soon will have vinyl with the holes like the sport material..


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,
The problem I'm experiencing with nylon mesh is bleed through. I'm using hot pink thermoflex vinyl on black mesh. The first attempt bled through, where the black stained the hot pink, in a couple of days. Then I tried first putting on a piece of black thermoflex and then pressing the hot pink onto that. It lasted longer, but eventually came through. Is there a better underlay vinyl that I could apply first, and then put the color on?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Steve I have found that pink Multicut from www.jotopaper.com works ALOT better then Thermoflex Plus for not bleeding through. I've never tried jerseys, but on black t-shirts thermoflex plus used to bleed through and when I switched to multicut I have never had that problem again.


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll get some and try it. Almost everything we do is on lycra/spandex which is basically nylon and rubber, and the thermoflex has worked great. But this mesh has been a real stumper. Thanks again.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I need help fast
I have jerseys I need to have done today and I ran out of eco plus, they are nylon mesh, will thermoflex universal work??????

Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure if it helps, but I believe Videoflex Extra is the same as eco film plus except it doesn't have the pink film on top. At least the roll of Eco Film Plus I got came with both labels on it.


----------

